# Evinrude 4hp



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got an evinrude 4hp deluxe. It's a 1989 model. It's my first outboard and I'm wondering what general maintenance I should be doing? I don't have the owners manual so if anyone can point me to a place to download that is appreciated. 

Seems the overwhelming advice is dont use ethanol gas. But any other tips to keep it running top notch are much appreciated.


----------

